# monter un cheval / à cheval / sur un cheval



## almhbelgique

Bonjour, 

Je sais le mot monter, il est vi et vt

il y a deux phrase dans le DIC
monter un cheval
monter sur/à un cheval

quelle différence entre ces deux?

merci


----------



## quinoa

monter à cheval = faire de l'équitation, sens général
Monter un cheval = action particulière de celui qui est sur le cheval


----------



## ChrisPa

monter sur un cheval : action de grimper sur le cheval


----------



## Gemmenita

quinoa said:


> Monter un cheval = action particulière de celui qui est sur le cheval


Vous voulez dire l'état final d'être assis sur un cheval qui est en marche?

Bonjour à tous, 

Alors, on peut dire:
Pour monter à cheval, il faut d'abord monter sur un cheval et puis le résultat c'est qu'on monte un cheval?

(= Pour faire de l'équitation, il faut d'abord grimper sur le cheval et puis le résultat c'est qu'on est assis sur le cheval lorsqu'il marche et nous conduit) 

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour,

Il me semble aussi qu'il y a une différence entre :

*Monter à un cheval* = marque le dessein d'en atteindre une partie élevée en quittant la terre et s'attachant à un cheval.
et
*Monter sur un cheval* = marque le dessein de se placer sur un cheval.


----------



## Philippides

Monter à un cheval est incorrect.

Monter un cheval sert aussi à signaler la monte d'un cheval particulier.

Exemple : "je *monte à cheval *tous les week-ends dans ce club. Samedi dernier, on m'a demandé de *monter un cheval* qui n'avait pas été monté depuis un mois"


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

J'essaie de résumer : 

1. "Monter *sur un* cheval" 
a) "s'y placer" ("se placer dessus") [= un des tout premiers sens de "monter" dans_ le Grand Robert de la langue française_.]
b) "Chevaucher un cheval" (cf. le GRLF).

2. "Monter* à *cheval" : "faire du cheval, de l'équitation".

3. "Monter *un *cheval" : 
a)  "le placer (le déplacer pour le mettre) plus haut qu'il n'était". >>> "Monter un cheval dans un van, dans un camion..."
b) "Monter un cheval à cru/sans selle". (On peut dire aussi, bien sûr, "monter à cheval sans selle). Monter un cheval de trait/de course. "Il a monté un cheval de course" (J. Hanse). Monter un cheval à califourchon/en croupe/en amazone (v. le GRLF).  Suivi d'un adjectif : "Monter un cheval sauvage/récalcitrant".
Voir aussi l'ex. de Philipides.

4. "Monter l*e* cheval *de*" : "Monter le cheval de ma sœur". (Pas de problème ici.)


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup à tous.



Philipides said:


> Monter à un cheval est incorrect.
> Monter un cheval sert aussi à signaler la monter d'un cheval particulier.
> Exemple : "je *monte à cheval *tous les week-ends dans ce club. Samedi dernier, on m'a demandé de *monter un cheval* qui n'avait pas été monté depuis un mois"



 Merci infiniment Philipides. Comme je m'en doutais alors 'monter un cheval' n'est pas dans le sens de 'action particulière de celui qui est sur le cheval',
 mais plutôt c'est incomplet et il faut avoir q.q.ch à la suite, comme un complément, par exemple 'un cheval *qui...*' ou bien comme dans les exemples de Roméo,
'un cheval de ...' ou bien avec un adverbe de manière ' à califourchon,...' ou tout simplement avec un adjectif 'un cheval sauvage...'.




Roméo31 said:


> 4. "Monter l*e* cheval *de*" : "Monter le cheval de ma sœur". (Pas de problème ici.)



Merci infiniment Roméo, pour ces explications détaillées et utiles!

Mais une question encore sur le numéro 4: je crois que l'exemple de 'monter le cheval de ma sœur' est dans le sens de 'faire de l'équitation avec le cheval de ma sœur'.
N'est-ce pas? (Alors que ça peut être - dans un autre contexte et avec d'autres mots - dans le sens de n.3 aussi, 'monter q.q.ch :'monter le cheval de ma sœur dans un camion'? )


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Tout en craignant que ma contribution ne soit vue comme un hors propos, je ne peux me retenir de signaler une tournure qui, tout en parlant de chevaux, n’en parle pas (du moins au sens propre du mot).
Il s’agit de la tournure « *monter sur ses grands chevaux* » qu’on emploie pour parler de quelqu’un qui s’emporte et se met en colère. A l’origine, cette expression était employée au sens propre : plus la monture était grande, plus le chevalier se sentait fort et dominant (à moins que ces animaux ne soient pas des chevaux de Przewalski, bien évidemment !)
Elle est restée au figuré.

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou gemmenita !



> Mais une question encore sur le numéro 4: je crois que l'exemple de 'monter le cheval de ma sœur' est dans le sens de 'faire de l'équitation avec le cheval de ma sœur'.
> N'est-ce pas ?


OUI.




> (Alors que ça peut être - dans un autre contexte et avec d'autres mots - dans le sens de n.3 aussi, 'monter q.q.ch :'monter le cheval de ma sœur dans un camion'? )


Ça peut être cela aussi.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour
Et qu'en est-il la préposition aux et sur dans les deux phrases suivantes ? Sont -elles toutes correctes avec ces préposition s?
La petite Marie sait monter aux chevaux.
La petite Marie sait monter sur les chevaux.
Ou bien, pour utiliser la préposition " sur" , il faut employer aussi l'article indéfini " un" ? Elle sait monter sur un cheval.
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Que voulez-vous dire exactement par _monter aux/sur les chevaux_ ? Grimper sur le cheval ou faire de l'équitation ?

_monter *à* cheval_  = faire de l'équitation
_monter *un* cheval_ + qualificatif  = faire de l'équitation sur un cheval particulier
_monter *aux* chevaux_  (pas idiomatique) = grimper sur les chevaux (par analogie avec _monter aux arbres_)
_monter *sur un* cheval_  = se hisser sur un cheval, généralement pour se mettre à califourchon sur lui (sans forcément faire de l'équitation)
_monter *sur les* chevaux_  = se hisser sur les chevaux, généralement pour se mettre à califourchon sur eux (sans forcément faire de l'équitation)


----------



## Philippides

@Maître Capello, est sur le point de monter sur ses grands chevaux 😊
(pardon, je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher)

Définition


> Prendre un parti vigoureux, menacer, se mettre en colère ; montrer de la hauteur, de la sévérité dans ses paroles.


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans la présentation des courses hippiques, on indique bien les chevaux qui participent, chacun _"monté par"_ (... son jockey attitré pour la course concernée).


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

L'expression" monter à" est utilisée seulement quand on parle de " cheval", ou bien on peut aussi dire " monter à chameau, monter à âne, à bœuf..."?
D'avance merci
D'a


----------



## Bezoard

Comme indiqué plus haut :
_monter *à* cheval_  = faire de l'équitation
L'expression est donc utilisée pour ce sport organisé. Il n'y a pas d'équivalent de ce sport, en France, avec des chameaux, des ânes ou des boeufs, donc non, on n'utilise pas généralement les expressions _monter à chameau, monter à âne, monter à boeuf._
On peut bien sûr utiliser _monter à dos de chameau, monter à dos d'âne..._


----------



## gouro

Mais on en trouve à foison sur le net. Ou bien c'est une erreur répandue ? Elle a monté à âne... Tantôt elle montre à âne...


----------



## Maître Capello

On le dit d'autant moins pour _âne_ que le hiatus est assez moche : _à âne_ [a.an] . En tout cas, je ne dirais pour ma part jamais une telle chose ; j'emploierais la dernière suggestion de Bezoard : _monter *à dos d'*âne_.


----------



## Locape

gouro said:


> Mais on en trouve à foison sur le net. Ou bien c'est une erreur répandue ? Elle a monté à âne... Tantôt elle montre à âne...


J'ai essayé ces deux phrases sur un fameux moteur de recherche... et ça n'a rien donné ! Aucune de ces phrases n'apparaît, où as-tu vu ça  ? (Il ne faut pas confondre en tout cas avec _monté comme un âne  )_
monter un âne ou monter à dos d'âne ?


----------

